# Is Dell extended warranty overpriced?



## kickfury (Jan 15, 2013)

Dell's extended warranty for 2 years (complete cover, includes accidental damage) works out to *Rs. 9,500*. Other manufacturers like ASUS, Lenovo, HP gives extended warranty at nearly half the price. So whats so good about the extended warranty with Dell, is it worth the extra dough? Do they replace parts without questions and service on time?


----------



## ratul (Jan 15, 2013)

kickfury said:


> Dell's extended warranty for 2 years (complete cover, includes accidental damage) works out to *Rs. 9,500*. Other manufacturers like ASUS, Lenovo, HP gives extended warranty at nearly half the price. So whats so good about the extended warranty with Dell, is it worth the extra dough? Do they replace parts without questions and service on time?



yes, it's overpriced, though service is darn good, always on time (within 24-48hrs), and they usually replace without any hassle, just you have to convince the representative on the phone to replace the part, once done, then within 24hrs, part is delivered to your home, and also the technician visit mostly within 4-5hrs after that, replacing the part...
Satisfied with the service, still i think it's overpriced, should be ~7k  acc to me..


----------



## swiftshashi (Jan 15, 2013)

kickfury said:


> Dell's extended warranty for 2 years (complete cover, includes accidental damage) works out to *Rs. 9,500*. Other manufacturers like ASUS, Lenovo, HP gives extended warranty at nearly half the price. So whats so good about the extended warranty with Dell, is it worth the extra dough? Do they replace parts without questions and service on time?



I think you mean additional two years,apart from factory one year??I dont think its too much overpriced..
*Reasons-*
1.Their service is the best in industry.They dont replace parts without questions though,they replace only if needed!!If you want them to replace some part just because its faded,then they'll simply not entertain you.But,if something has failed,then u'll experience the best after sales service of the country.
2.The 5k for 2 yrs warranty extension which you mention for other companies are only for warranty.It doesnt include accidental cover,which Dell has.JFYI,HP had some offer going on back in 2011 for complete cover,and I had to pay nearly 8k for the complete cover,which includes ADP.That was a limited time offer from HP and if you compare against that,Dell is surely overpriced by 1500.But there is one more twist to the entire story,in HP's ADP,you can get broken parts replaced any no of time without restriction,but in case your entire laptop is damaged beyond repair,HP will replace your Laptop only once,but as far as I've heard,there is no such restriction in Dell.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 15, 2013)

I don't think any company other than dell and apple gives accidental cover in their extended warranty scheme. Thus the high price.


----------



## shashankm (Jan 16, 2013)

I accidentally dropped my XPS15 (~ 3KG) down the office round stairway all the way to groundfloor, from the second floor! Though laptop wasn't damaged upto what it should've been, yet Screen was broken, battery and speakers were screwed up! They're courteous and prompt enough in replacing the whole damn thing within 24 hours (Yes I had to send them the pics of the destruction!). 
so, thats complete worth it!


----------



## kickfury (Jan 16, 2013)

On the same line, has anyone tried getting extended warranty after purchasing the laptop? For example, if you don't buy it from Dell directly but through some retailer like Croma or Flipkart, it comes with only 1 year complete cover. I heard that buying the extended warranty after purchase costs a bit more, but haven't been able to quantify exactly how much more. I'm considering this model from Flipkart as the specs are good and Dell no longer provides Skullcandy speakers with Dell 15R *non-turbo* variant:

Dell New Inspiron 15R Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win8/ 1GB Graph) - Dell: Flipkart.com

The downside is that I can't avail any discount on the extended warranty.


----------



## darkslayer (Jan 16, 2013)

even i've the same doubt, i visited nearly 10 showrooms at nehru place in delhi, everyone said dell inspiron 15 has no skullcandy speakers.
skullcandy speakers r there in special edition ones
then how come flipcart is providing skullcandy speakers in the above mentioned model?


----------



## kickfury (Jan 16, 2013)

Based on the reviews of the same model, the Skullcandy speakers seems legit. Maybe this was a limited edition!

*www.flipkart.com/dell-new-inspiron...6304&cmpid=affiliate_promo_tyroo#read-reviews


----------



## tkin (Feb 25, 2013)

Sorry to bump an old thread, I was thinking, what if someone "Accidentally" drops a laptop, say 1 month before extended warranty is over? He gets a new laptop? Worth 9k to me I think, but if you're honest and keep very good care of your laptop 9k seem a bit high(9.5k to be exact) 

Why can't dell provide a non accidental care pack? Sad


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Feb 25, 2013)

It's completely worth it. Thats what dell is famous for. After sales service.

It's completely worth it. Thats what dell is famous for. After sales service.


----------



## tkin (Feb 26, 2013)

Harsh Pranami said:


> It's completely worth it. Thats what dell is famous for. After sales service.
> 
> It's completely worth it. Thats what dell is famous for. After sales service.


Yeah, but maybe I'll take it later, I can't invest 10k(i.e 25% of laptop cost) on its warranty, doing so I could have gotten a 7730 based laptop. FML.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Feb 27, 2013)

tkin said:


> Yeah, but maybe I'll take it later, I can't invest 10k(i.e 25% of laptop cost) on its warranty, doing so I could have gotten a 7730 based laptop. FML.



Yeah a little too high. But again once when I was in kota, dell replaced the whole lappy just because the charger was being overheated.
In fact they gave him a new model( not sure if it was downgraded) because the previous model was discontinued.


----------



## tkin (Feb 27, 2013)

Harsh Pranami said:


> Yeah a little too high. But again once when I was in kota, dell replaced the whole lappy just because the charger was being overheated.
> In fact they gave him a new model( not sure if it was downgraded) because the previous model was discontinued.


So you took the extended warranty?


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Mar 1, 2013)

tkin said:


> So you took the extended warranty?



You know me. I own 2005ax, not dell


----------

